# BFC Bellator Fighting Championships 10



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*June 12, 2009

Mohegan Sun Arena,
Uncasville, Conn.

Jonathan Brookins vs. Johnny Eduardo*​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bellator's Success*

I'm surprised at how good Bellator did. And now they might come back for a season on ESPN? WOW!


----------

